# Möche Elixieralchie lernen!



## der ganz neue (1. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich würde gerne Elixieralchie lernen, was muß ih dazu tun?

Kann ich da einfach zu nem lehrer und sagen ich will das lernen, oder muß ich dafür ne Quest machen??
*Bin z.Z. Tränkealchie!*

Kann mir da wer weiterhelfen?

MfG

edit: Skill ist auf 447


----------



## Mosaik (5. März 2009)

Also Elxier alchi kannst du in Shattrat erlernen, dazu ist jedoch der Abschluß einer Q notwendig.
Die Q erhälts du hinter der Aldor Bank auf dem "Baumhaus" von sonem Vogeltyp. Ich kann net besser beschreiben^^

Zum Erfüllen der Q musst du voll oft HDZ in den Morast und die Drachen killen, die lassen splitter fallen für die Q.
Aktuell würde ich sagen ist Tränke Spezi auch was ganz nettes da die Flasc ja glaube auch bei dir proccen können und es aus meiner Sicht relativ wenige gute Elixiere gibt.


----------



## justblue (9. März 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> Also Elxier alchi kannst du in Shattrat erlernen, dazu ist jedoch der Abschluß einer Q notwendig.
> Die Q erhälts du hinter der Aldor Bank auf dem "Baumhaus" von sonem Vogeltyp. Ich kann net besser beschreiben^^
> 
> Zum Erfüllen der Q musst du voll oft HDZ in den Morast und die Drachen killen, die lassen splitter fallen für die Q.
> Aktuell würde ich sagen ist Tränke Spezi auch was ganz nettes da die Flasc ja glaube auch bei dir proccen können und es aus meiner Sicht relativ wenige gute Elixiere gibt.



Es geht auch einfacher.

Du fliegst zur Sturmsäule und lernst die dortige Spezialisierung (Transmutation AFAIR). Die Quest ist einfach, du musst ein paar Urmacht abgeben. Danach verlernst du diese Spezialisierung sofort wieder, fliegst nach Shattrah und lernst bei dem Vogeltypen Elixier-Alchi ohne Quest.


----------



## cM2003 (9. März 2009)

Flascs proccen meines Wissens nur bei Elixieralchis. Allerdings stimmt es, dass es mehr gute Tränke, als Elixiere gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass die wenigsten beim aktuellen Content noch Flasks oder Elixiere nutzen, sondern eher mal nen Hastetrank oder so.


----------



## Kilala (9. März 2009)

hrm, also ich hab auch von Tränke auf Elexiere umgeskillt, weil sich auf meinem Server Elexiere viel besser verkaufen- vor allem die Proccs bei den Fläschchen sind nicht zu verachten ;-)

wenn du schon Tränke Spezi bist, ist das umlernen super einfach^^ du musst nicht nochmal ne quest machen oder so, sondern du musst die Spezialisierung (ich meine in Shatt oder der Ehrenfeste) gegen Gold verlernen, und dann einfach neu erlernen (puh, ich meine in Shatt^^ kann aber auch gut in der Expedition des Canarius gewesen sein...)... lies das doch nochmal nach, dazu gibt es hier bei buffed weitere Threats, ganz sicher, so hab ich das damals auch rausgefunden...


----------



## justblue (9. März 2009)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Flascs proccen meines Wissens nur bei Elixieralchis. Allerdings stimmt es, dass es mehr gute Tränke, als Elixiere gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass die wenigsten beim aktuellen Content noch Flasks oder Elixiere nutzen, sondern eher mal nen Hastetrank oder so.



Das ist momentan richtig. Aber mit dem neuen Content werden Flasks bei vielen Progress-Raids wieder Pflicht sein, daher habe ich meinen Alchi diese Spezialisierung lernen lassen. Eigentlich zunächst nur, um mich selbst kostenlos damit zu versorgen, aber man kann mit Flasks auch sehr gut Gold im AH machen.


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

justblue schrieb:


> Es geht auch einfacher.
> 
> Du fliegst zur Sturmsäule und lernst die dortige Spezialisierung (Transmutation AFAIR). Die Quest ist einfach, du musst ein paar Urmacht abgeben. Danach verlernst du diese Spezialisierung sofort wieder, fliegst nach Shattrah und lernst bei dem Vogeltypen Elixier-Alchi ohne Quest.


Das is ja fett. xD gleich mal morgen ausprobieren, weil ich will auch Elixier-Alchi werden, muss daher in HDZ1 und dann HDZ2 worauf ich kb hab... (wegen der Quest)
Aber is jetzt Elixier oder Tränkespezi besser?


----------



## noizycat (12. März 2009)

Man sollte aber dazu sagen, dass das Verlernen schlappe 150g kostet. ^^


----------



## Kaldreth (12. März 2009)

Stimmt! Das verlernen kostet 150 g + die Mats für die Urmacht! Ich hab letztens ca. 350 g insgesamt ausgegeben! Mir war es das wert!

Elixier halte ich für weitaus besser als Tränkealchi zumindest im Moment, da kaum einer mal nen Heil- und schon gar keinen Manatrank benötigt!


----------



## Dalmus (12. März 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Elixier halte ich für weitaus besser als Tränkealchi zumindest im Moment, da kaum einer mal nen Heil- und schon gar keinen Manatrank benötigt!


Japp... und da man inzwischen nur noch 1 Trank pro Kampf trinken darf, hat der Konsum doch stark abgenommen.
Wenn ich dran denke, was ich früher teilweise an Tränken im Raid verbraten hab. *g*

Bin derzeit Transmutationsmeister, denkee aber ebenfalls über das Umlernen nach.
Nur wegen Metas lohnt der Transemeister in meinen Augen nicht und Äonenzeugs kann man ja nur einmal am Tag transen und ich glaube dabei hat's bei mir noch nie geproct - ob Pech oder Feature kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Die Kosten für's Umlernen hat man im AH wohl durch die Procs bei Fläschchen recht fix wieder drin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draufhauen (12. März 2009)

Also..kann mir mal einer in normalverständlicher Sprache und Schreibweise erklären welche Spezi nun besser ist und welche Vor oder nachteile man hat.

Da ich mit dem "Profi-Slang" bislang leider nichts anfangen kann. Danke für euer Verständnis.


Gruss
Draufhauen

(nennen wir es mal Anfrage für einen MINI-Guide da ich Alchi auf 306 habe)


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

Also ich find den Typ nicht, bei dem man Meister der Elixiere lernen kann. Habe jetzt Meister der Transmutaion gelernt. Will auf Elixier umskillen.


----------



## Ceilyn (18. März 2009)

frage zu diesem thema:
ich habe mit meinem twink, der nun seit gestern endlich 68, die quest angenommen fuer trans... (hatte da ein paar veraltete infos noch im kopf gehabt >.<) 
daher wuerd ich lieber flaeschchen machen. 
also dachte ich, brech ich die quest von der sturmsaeule ab und geh wieder zu dem gnom um mir die andere quest zu holen. naja, nun hat er fuer mich keine mehr, dh ich muss erstmal die 4 urmacht bei dem typen abgeben gehen um dann umzuskillen?


----------



## Chiary (20. März 2009)

Grmbl ( Yes, I`m a Murloc )...

Zu der Frage welche Alchispezi die "Beste" ist:
Keine Ahnung welche das für Dich sein mag, es kommt drauf an was Du mit der Spezi erreichen willst.
Auf dem Server auf dem ich überwiegend spiele ist zum Gold scheffeln der Elexalchi unschlagbar und passt ausserdem am Besten zu der von mir gespielten Klasse und Skillung.
Auf meinen Ausweichserver sind die Elexalchis so in der Überzahl das man die Flasks für nix hinterhergeworfen bekommt, also nix mit viel viel Gold scheffeln.
Da gehen Tränke etwas besser.

Schau also einfach:
1. Welche Spezi ist für Dich ( deine Klasse ) die sinnvollere. 
2. Verkaufen sich die überschüssigen Tränke/Flasks/Transmutationen im AH zu gewinnbringenden Preisen

Zu der "Spezi Verlern & Umlernfrage":
Man kann eine einmal gelernte Alchispezialisierung ohne weiteres gegen eine Gebühr von 150 Gold beim jeweiligen Lehrer der Spezialisierung wieder verlernen.
Damit verlernt man lediglich die Spezi, Alchi muss nicht neu raufgeskillt werden.
Nach dem Verlernen geht man zum Lehrer für die zukünftig gewünschte Spezialisierung teilt diesem mit "Ja ich will" und schon ist man Alchi der gewünschten Spezirichtung.
Ein erneutes absolvieren einer Q ist beim umlernen nicht erforderlich.


----------

